
Facebook's director of product design on why websites may be a dying business - pmlnr
http://mashable.com/2016/05/31/facebook-end-of-websites/
======
nathan_long
Next we'll have an article by the head of marketing at a bottled water
company, explaining why nobody will use wells in the future.

------
herbst
I assume this article is some speculation about how Facebook for everything or
whatever it is called will be the most central piece of the internet ever.
Yeah, not falling for that Facebook.

------
kirykl
so they're trying to revive AOL's business model with a little yellow pages
thrown in?

~~~
VOYD
Hah, I was just thinking the same thing. This was probably written in reaction
to FB seeing that people are leaving FB en masse.

